

LOL. Photoshop at its best. Artist transformation - weavorateam
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2013/09/21/artists-photoshops-celebrities-to-show-you-what-they-would-like-as-normal-people/1/

======
solvemenow
Britney Spears transformation looks like a mugshot.

